# New 2x9 cranks soon?



## duke of kent (Jan 30, 2008)

Is anyone besides FSA going to be bringing a new, mass produced 2x9 crank to the market soon?

Particularly, anyone know if SRAM or Bontrager are going to be offering up a nice set of 2x9s in 2009? I've determined that a 26t run on the little ring position would grind my chainstay, as would a 40t run on the middle position.

Also, my knees are disliking the wide q-factor with the crappy stock cranks that came with my bike. They weigh 950g with BB, so if I can get a system at 750g +/- I'd be very happy.

Edit: I would prefer that they be either SRAM or Bontrager products, as my team is sponsored by those two companies this year.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Well Sram will be bring out a 2x10 crank but it should be OK with 9spd


----------



## duke of kent (Jan 30, 2008)

Tiffster said:


> Well Sram will be bring out a 2x10 crank but it should be OK with 9spd


Yes, but when?

Fall 2009, as a 2010 model, is a bit too far down the line.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

It's not the lightest in the universe, but Stronglight makes a double mtb crank. And if you can find it on ebay or something, Bontrager used to put out an ISIS double (made by Stronglight). It was pretty light, and if you paired it with a Crank Bro's bb you'd probably have passable durability as long as you try and stay out of the mud.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah it wont be till the end of 2009 earliest.

Bear in mind the FSA 2x9 crank has a custom BCD - so replacement rings are only available from FSA.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*little modification...*



duke of kent said:


> Is anyone besides FSA going to be bringing a new, mass produced 2x9 crank to the market soon?
> 
> Particularly, anyone know if SRAM or Bontrager are going to be offering up a nice set of 2x9s in 2009? I've determined that a 26t run on the little ring position would grind my chainstay, as would a 40t run on the middle position.
> 
> Also, my knees are disliking the wide q-factor with the crappy stock cranks that came with my bike. They weigh 950g with BB, so if I can get a system at 750g +/- I'd be very happy.


to run such rings on the inner position you most likely need to shift the BB some to the right to prevent the chainrings from touching the chainstays.i had to use a 2mm spacer on the right side which brings my shortish 108mm ISIS BB a bit to the right so the 42t chainring just passes the chainstays when mounted on the middle position. those 2mm can't be felt at all when riding.

i run 27/42 on the inner positions leaving the outer (big-ring) position empty.

Just today i got the new aluminium 27t chainring from Mattias so my setup with RF Next LPs and 27/42 rings paired to a KCNC scandium BB weighs now 652g. Not bad


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

Just pick up a Turbine LP or Next LP crankset for square taper on eBay. Then just pick the spindle length you need. This'll work just fine until the "perfect" 2x9 crank system comes out.


----------



## Jan (Mar 8, 2004)

Rotor Agilis XC2 2x9. Qfactor = 160mm
Available with QRings 40-27t

http://www.rotorbike.com/pdf/agilis2x9eng.pdf


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

You could get some Zinn custom cranks.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Middleburn RS8 Duo w/ ISIS BB. Get a token TK872CT. 688g w/ all bolts


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Nino where to buy that lovely alloy 27*

Hi Nino,
you have answered my question. Yes there is an alloy 27 tooth 58mm ring, now where can I purchase such a product from New Zealand. And make that two please, one for each bike. The action tech ti versions are a bit expensive now our dollar has taken a big dive......against the US. I was looking at a ti 30tooth rear cog to suppliment my 12-27 ultegra cluster. 
Cheers
Conrad


----------



## duke of kent (Jan 30, 2008)

I just edited my original post. While I'm open to any suggestions, I am primarily interested in hearing what people know about either Bontrager or SRAM products.

I don't know how touchy they'll be about such things, but I'd prefer to run one of those two brands. So if anyone knows if/when they'll be bringing doubles to the market, I'm definitely interested. 

Everyone knows that SRAM is going 2x10, but I've also seen customized/proto Bontrager 26t/38t and 28t/40t photos floating around on the internet, usually mated to a GF SuperFly.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Hardtailforever said:


> , Bontrager used to put out an ISIS double (made by Stronglight). It was pretty light, and if you paired it with a Crank Bro's bb you'd probably have passable durability as long as you try and stay out of the mud.


i run ISIS on my SS just because they last longer before mud ruins them. ive used both systems for years. outboards suck in mud like none other.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

I would be inclined to assume that Bontrager is not releasing a 2x9 system this year, as all the top-end Treks are sporting a custom 2x9 FSA crankset instead. As I said before, there are a number of people running an older ISIS 2x9 Bontrager carbon crank that was manufactured for them by Stronglight. I know several Gary Fisher team guys who run them and aside from destroying the BB's, they say they are light and reasonably stiff. A few had some bond separation with the Ti cap that protects the end of each crankarm, and I suspect those problems were a driving factor in Bontrager's decision to discontinue the product. Should still be able to find a few floating around on the interweb, though.

Of course, if you're dead set on a 2x9 and can't find another alternative, you could just be a hero and run a 44/32 double.


----------



## topfuel98 (Sep 27, 2007)

my race x lites on my superfly with my milled down black spire 26/38 combo with bb is 799g, not to bad now with the 970xtr same rings it is 748g... i dont have any probs with the 26 or 38 tooth on the frame...


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

nino said:


> to run such rings on the inner position you most likely need to shift the BB some to the right to prevent the chainrings from touching the chainstays.i had to use a 2mm spacer on the right side which brings my shortish 108mm ISIS BB a bit to the right so the 42t chainring just passes the chainstays when mounted on the middle position. those 2mm can't be felt at all when riding.
> 
> i run 27/42 on the inner positions leaving the outer (big-ring) position empty.
> 
> Just today i got the new aluminium 27t chainring from Mattias so my setup with RF Next LPs and 27/42 rings paired to a KCNC scandium BB weighs now 652g. Not bad


Nino - Those compact Next LP's look great and the gearing is impressive. I've got two sets of these cranks in the parts bin. A red square taper and a black ISIS. I would like to convert one of them to a 2 x 9 and was wondering if that custom 27T ring is something that is available - or are you the only guy with one at the moment? I've got a stronglight 29T which I could/can run in the middle ring slot, but there is a tad overhang from the black plastic mounting braces which I don't really want to machine down. I also have an older 30T middle ring that fits fine. But 27T sounds like the ticket for the steepest climbs during races and I am all ears on options to run one on the inner granny bolt holes.

In addition, were your Next LP's silver to begin with or did you strip the lovely paint from them? If you stripped them, what was the process to strip them and get them all polished? I remember seeing a post about doing that years ago here at MTBR.com, but I can't find it anymore.

I already run the Middleburn Duo 29/42 on my other bike which I love.

Thanks.

BB


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*27/42 crankset 646g*

i just took apart my crankset and instead of adding weights on paper i put them on the scale for real: 646g!

thats Race face Next LPs with 27/42 chainrings and a KCNC 68/108 scandium BB.

cranks: 408g
27t: 19,5g
42t Sugino: 51g
BB: 139g

Q-Factor on these cranks is 165mm

i just found a picture of the 2x9 FRM Integral crankset (27/42): 688g and it costs 559 Euro = 711$................what can i say? i beat that by a laaaarge margin


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Nino so I assume my 27T worked well for you.

I´m in the middle of tuning a M951 crankset with 110/74 spider which should be stiffer than 94/58.

The cranks with spider are weighing currently at sub 400 grams, we will se how long they hold up.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Mattias_HellÃ¶re said:


> Nino so I assume my 27T worked well for you.
> 
> I´m in the middle of tuning a M951 crankset with 110/74 spider which should be stiffer than 94/58.
> 
> The cranks with spider are weighing currently at sub 400 grams, we will se how long they hold up.


Mattias,

Do you make these 27T rings if a customer wanted to order one? I'm sure there are a few of us who would be interested.

BB


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

BruceBrown: yes I can make a ring for anyone who wants one.
Please drop me a PM o mail me.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Jan said:


> Rotor Agilis XC2 2x9. Qfactor = 160mm
> Available with QRings 40-27t
> 
> http://www.rotorbike.com/pdf/agilis2x9eng.pdf


Dang! $800+ for that.


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

topfuel98 said:


> my race x lites on my superfly with my milled down black spire 26/38 combo with bb is 799g, not to bad now with the 970xtr same rings it is 748g... i dont have any probs with the 26 or 38 tooth on the frame...


Nice combo! 26/38


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

I decided to try the 2X9 setup and just bought a used White industries VBC crank off ebay. It is setup as a 30/40 and comes with a 42 T as well. The 30/40 will work fine around here but I just bought a 26T to put on it for the mountains. 

Will a 26T/40T be too big a spread for the frt der? Can I use my current XTR triple der and shifters? Anything I need to be aware of when setting it up?

I hated that it is squre tapper but love the ability to go down to a 24T or up to a 48T. The biggest reason I want to try it is the chain suck issue and the fact that I cross gears so much. I am getting better but think this may help


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

duke of kent said:


> Edit: I would prefer that they be either SRAM or Bontrager products, as my team is sponsored by those two companies this year.


stickers work wonders and will only add a few grams, put on a fresh sticker on both the outside and iside arm on race day and any photos of you will have your sponsors name on them rather than who really makes them:thumbsup:


----------



## duke of kent (Jan 30, 2008)

scooter916 said:


> stickers work wonders and will only add a few grams, put on a fresh sticker on both the outside and iside arm on race day and any photos of you will have your sponsors name on them rather than who really makes them:thumbsup:


Well I'd rather not pay retail, or if I can help it, anything, for the cranks.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

duke of kent said:


> I just edited my original post. While I'm open to any suggestions, I am primarily interested in hearing what people know about either Bontrager or SRAM products.
> 
> I don't know how touchy they'll be about such things, but I'd prefer to run one of those two brands. So if anyone knows if/when they'll be bringing doubles to the market, I'm definitely interested.
> 
> Everyone knows that SRAM is going 2x10, but I've also seen customized/proto Bontrager 26t/38t and 28t/40t photos floating around on the internet, usually mated to a GF SuperFly.


I have some Truvativ Stylo Carbon's with 24/36 Blackspire rings on a 29er. The final weight was 820 grams. The newer Truvativ carbon cranks are supposed to be about 40 grams lighter than what I have. The Blackspire rings are also a bit heavy but durable, stiff, and shift very well.

G


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Middleburn RS8 DUO ISIS configuration. 175mm long. No BB.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

you should just buy a cannondale and get the hollowgram 2x9 as part of the deal


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Mythiccarbon 175 mm ISIS, crankbolts included, Extralite Octaramps 44-30.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

*doccoraje* where do they sell those cranks? and how much?

Thanks


----------



## bikesinmud (Dec 20, 2005)

*rotors also are a great choice, if this is your thing*

936g as pictured (cranks, rings, bottom bracket, pedals)


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

FueLEX8 said:


> *doccoraje* where do they sell those cranks? and how much?
> 
> Thanks


Yoiks!

http://www.mythiccarbon.com/Commande.php

495 €


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well...*



bikesinmud said:


> 936g as pictured (cranks, rings, bottom bracket, pedals)


the only bike i see these would fit perfectly is the new and ugly Specialized S-Works
99% of the riders will either hate the bold white letters or the red colour scheme...either way-they are not light,too heavy and ugly on top.

There must be a psycho asian designer somewhere in the Rotor offices:nono:


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

lol Nino have you seen the weight of the new one!? 2100g for the frame and 1460g for the fork.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*sure i have...*



Tiffster said:


> lol Nino have you seen the weight of the new one!? 2100g for the frame and 1460g for the fork.


sure i have seen it:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=373325

2190g for the frameset including rear shock!
and an award winning design....if they would do a contest for ugliest frames Speci definitely would have a good chance.hahaha. And best of all there's really guys paying cash for such a frame. maybe it makes you faster? you have to be really exhausted that looking down at this frame doesn't hurt anymore

sorry - but as mentioned already the rotors fit the S-Works perfectly.But really JUST that!

maybe you get a free lipstick along the frameset so you can add some more red lines to your wifes/girlfriends face as well...

oh boy - i'm in a good mood today.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Whats so ugly about that? Personally I think it looks good.

Would you rather have THIS:?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well...*



bhsavery said:


> Whats so ugly about that? Personally I think it looks good.
> 
> Would you rather have THIS:? [/IMG]


just in case you didn't understand what i was referring to:
just the colour scheme!

how is it possible that a big manufacturer like Specialized comes up with such a "lipstick" design.It looks like some child got to play using her moms lipstick...i don't care about the frames design anyway. it sure might be a capable bike though. But i personally wouldn't want it. Too many special-integrated gimmicks. the fork gets soso reviews, brain shocks have a bad reputation as well, weight is not where the competition is and the colours....no sorry - not for me

BUT the Rotor crankset would fit like a glove!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Agreed - i was taking the piss out of the weight of the thing. For a 2009 frameset its too heavy. AND i agree it's not THAT bad looking but do Spesh let kids design the paint jobs for there bikes or something ?


----------



## crankmeister (Sep 4, 2008)

whats q factor????

im after a 2x9 crankset(170mm) for my scale 30.i have little experience or knowledge.
please help!!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

FueLEX8 said:


> *doccoraje* where do they sell those cranks? and how much?
> Thanks


Well, I got mine at a LBS owned by a friend who ordered them for me and sold them at his cost (not sure about this) about $ 6,300 Mex just for the cranks. But that was before all the global economic mess.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

crankmeister said:


> whats q factor????
> 
> im after a 2x9 crankset(170mm) for my scale 30.i have little experience or knowledge.
> please help!!!


Q factor is the distance between the pedal mounting surfaces on the left and right crankarms, which determines how far apart your feet are on the pedals. Some people are very sensitive to Q factor and it's effect on their knees and pedal stroke.


----------



## crankmeister (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for that rocky.

extralite site seems to indicate their cranksets wont fit on the scale 30 because of the 73mm and e type hanger or have i got that wrong somewhere?


----------

